# Infofenster



## Sanix (30. Jan 2006)

Hallo
Wenn man mit der Maus über ein bestimmtes Tabellenfeld fährt, soll so ein Infofenster kommen. Weiss nicht wie man dieses genau nennt. Ist so ein onHover Fenster. So wie wenn man den alt Tag eines Bildes benutzt.
Hat jemand den Code dazu, der ein bisschen erläutert ist?


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Jan 2006)

http://www.bosrup.com/web/overlib/


----------



## bummerland (30. Jan 2006)

Attribut title
<td title="blabla">...</td>


----------



## Sanix (30. Jan 2006)

Danke


----------

